# HTPC / Digitaler SAT



## oldputz1990 (16. September 2009)

Hallo!

Also: zurzeit haben wir in unserem Wohnzimmer einen alten PC mit analoger TV Karte stehen. An diesem hängt ein 17" TFT Bildschirm. Ja, ein 17"..... und ja, es ist klein zum Fernsehen
Außen hängt eine Sat Schüssel mit einen TWIN-LNB (analog).

Was ich ändern möchte:
- Neuer Computer --> HTPC (stromsparend, leise)
- Digitaler SAT + LNB
- LCD 37" Fernseher


Hätte da schon einen PC gefunden:
http://geizhals.at/a400847.html
http://geizhals.at/a303349.html
http://geizhals.at/a293205.html
http://geizhals.at/a260889.html

Aber, ich weiß nicht, ob ich eine TV Karte einbauen soll, oder einfach einen SAT Receiver kaufen soll.
Ich komme aus Österreich, und würde gerne ORF schauen. Geht das "testweise" auch ohne CI Modul?
Welchen LNB sollte ich da nehmen? Kann ich die alten Kabel und die Schüssel behalten?

TV Karte --> über PCI oder USB? Vorteile / Nachteile?

Fernseher würde mir dieser gefallen:
http://geizhals.at/a409525.html


Ich wäre sehr erfreut, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.
Alleine komme ich nicht weiter

DANKE!


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (16. September 2009)

Hi,

willst du dein HTPC auf Windows oder Linux Basis?


Die Auswahl finde ich nicht so toll.

Wenn du den PC im Wohnzimmer stheen haben möchtest; wieso willst du dir dann einen großen Tower bestellen?

Festplatte sollte eine 5400rpm von zB Western Digital ..."   Green" reichen.


Beim Fernseher solltest du vllt schon auf "100 hz" achten.

Legst du überhaupt Wert auf Intel?


mfg

bo


----------



## oldputz1990 (16. September 2009)

Hallo!

Ich möchte auf dem PC auf jeden Fall Windows laufen lassen.
HTPC ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben. Der PC wird ja auch für Office Zeugs und Internet verwendet.

Ja, Festplatte... nehm ich dann diese:
Samsung EcoGreen F2 1000GB, 32MB Cache, SATA II (HD103SI)

Wieso großer Tower? HxBxT: 91x275x357*mm* 

Intel... naja in dem PC ist halt ein Mainboard mit Intel Sockel eingebaut.
Davon abgesehen, AMD ist auch nicht recht billiger.

Danke für den Tipp mit den 100Hz. Merkt man da den Unterschied?


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (16. September 2009)

Ok habe nicht auf die Maße geachtet.
Weil der Asus Schriftzug horizontal ist, habe ich den Tower als "großen" Desktop Tower interpretiert 


Bei der CPU sollte dann aber eine 
http://geizhals.at/a365745.html
locker reichen bzw. ist dies schon Core2Duo und für 200mhz zahlt man doch keine ~50 Euro 

Festplatte ist meiner Meinung nach iO und leiser als eine 7200; trotzdem wäre eine zusätzliche Festplattenentkopplung optimal.

Mit Barebones habe ich mich noch nicht auseinandergesetzt, jedoch sind die einzelnen Komponenten von AMD größtenteils billiger!   


Naja die 100hz sind vorallem bei schnellen Bewegungsabläufen 8Fussball etc..)  sehr wichtig, da das Bild dann nicht "schliert", es gibt auch schon 200hz, jedoch sind diese deutlich teurer.
Es hilft immer wieder mal , wenn man sich im MediaMarkt oder ähnlichen einige Fernseher ansieht.
Zumal du dir erstmal im Klaren sein musst, ob FullHD wirklich für dich geeignet ist.

Je nachdem wie groß der Sitzabstand Auflösung etc. ist, kannst du nur bedingt Officearbeiten tätigen.
Liegt aber meistens im subjektiven Empfinden 



bo

bo


----------

